# 20 Yard Indoor, NFAA 5-Spot scores??



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Thought it might be interesting to see how accurately we're all shooting fingers......

My archery is about 90% bowhunting, maybe 10% 3-D in the spring/summer and just playing around on the 20 yard Indoor stuff.....

I did shoot just one regulation, 20 yard NFAA 5-spot for fun.....12 rounds of 5 arrows each, 300 max-possible score.....

I was using my Apex with short, Simms hunting stabilizer, Spot Hogg Hogg-It fixed-pin hunting sight and finger-tab.....

Shot a 292 with 32 x's......was fun, but you sure have to repeat everything just exactly the same every shot....it is something I will definitely do more of in the future, as it is great for developing consistent form!


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was shooting in the upper 270s and lower 280s shooting in the barebow division.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

fingershooter1 said:


> I was shooting in the upper 270s and lower 280s shooting in the barebow division.


That's some good shooting with no sights, Chris! :darkbeer:


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*last yr was bad*

this yr so far i have shoot a couple of 300 round scores. 

297 30x
294 36x

shot a 279 vegas 15x


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

mnjeff said:


> this yr so far i have shoot a couple of 300 round scores.
> 
> 297 30x
> 294 36x
> ...



Those are GREAT scores for a finger-shooter, mnjeff!


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

I shoot an average of 299 on the 5 spot with 300 52 X being my best. This is all the bells and whistles. The Vagas face I score in the low 290s with 298being my best round. I just can't seem to shoot the 300 on the Vegas face. When I get the 300 Vegas I am going to quit. I probably will be shooting for a long time!!!!!!


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

if my TP isnt bothering , mid 90s with around 40Xs ( this isnt often tho ) usually the TP is in high gear and will score mid / upper 80s & < 30 Xs > , best I ever did and that was quite a few yrs ago was a 299/52


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

Last year on league I was averaging about 285 for the five spot which is pretty good for me


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*good shooting*

I am working at it.

there is a guy from texas that shot 600 106x's at nationals last yr

the guy thatwas top in mn shot 300's with 42-50x's he si the one i am chasing after.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*asa shoots*

Lfutral do you shoot in pro class and shoot agianst rodney huffman? 

290's vegas do you go and shoot in championship class. thosekind of scores you could win some money.

what arrows and rest you shoot for ASA?


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

I am considering the move now. I have been shooting mostly 3D. The scores I am shooting are with 280fps equipment. I want to shoot 300 every time to jump into the dots. I have been battling Target Panic for the last 10 years and have just now almost learned how to practice and control it. I shot 10 national ASA and IBO last year. I had a good and consistant year and think I might give the dots a try. I am testing the water. If you go to the 3D shoots you will see alot of good shooters that can shoot the 300 also that are not pros. That is the thing about finger shooters; everyday is different.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is anyone going to Louisville for the Indoor Nationals? If so, I hope to meet some of you.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Lfutral said:


> I am considering the move now. I have been shooting mostly 3D. The scores I am shooting are with 280fps equipment. I want to shoot 300 every time to jump into the dots. I have been battling Target Panic for the last 10 years and have just now almost learned how to practice and control it. I shot 10 national ASA and IBO last year. I had a good and consistant year and think I might give the dots a try. I am testing the water. If you go to the 3D shoots you will see alot of good shooters that can shoot the 300 also that are not pros. That is the thing about finger shooters; everyday is different.


Leldon ..... what type TP are you fighting and what are you doing to control it ?? I ask because its been giving me fits since around 1990 , went to a back tension release and that did help and if I stayed with a BT release I would be ok ...... BUT I prefer to shoot fingers and when I do , the old battle is off & runnin , Thanks Dan


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

I learned to shoot in the garage for most of my practice time. I used to shoot 1 to 3 hours everyday outside and shot targets. I now just shoot with a blank bale and play games that require just form. I shoot a release alot while practicing. It builds my self esteem and then my finger shooting comfort zone does also. After I shoot dots with a release I can duplicate with fingers. More practice on form and less practice on results. If you can not hold the crosshairs on what you are trying to shoot; work close and alot. Good scores are hard to shoot jumping to the spot. Avoid the temptation to shoot outside and keep it close until you are ready to compete. It is just like practicing baseball; work on fundamentals. It is very boring!!!!!! CXL2s and a bodoodle rest with 1 finger.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I shoot TFAA here in Texas so far 1st shoot 299 43x and 2nd shoot 294 32x. Got another shoot this weekend in Canton so hopefully will get back to upper 290's area. I don't do well on the 3d courses but that will change this year.
Chris


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I can usually manage 270 to 280 on a 40 cm FITA using the large ten with 30 arrows.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

jerrytee said:


> I can usually manage 270 to 280 on a 40 cm FITA using the large ten with 30 arrows.


Wow, that's a great score shooting fingers FITA faces/scoring style. My personal best with fingers was 271 I believe, but usually below 270... The BT release gave me extra 10-15 points.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My best on the five spot face was a 268 in practice on my patio. That's Barebow Recurve. In competition I have only shot the 40cm face and my best when it counted was a 271 at our state indoor championship last February. I've shot 275 a couple times on the 40cm face in practice.

Dave


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Blue and Yellow*

On the NFAA 5 spot, I shot a 278 and 27 x's this year. That was with 3 zeros. I know, I need to aim better. 

Saturday, I shot a 281 with 4 x Vegas score. Not bad considering that last year I managed a 286 as my high a week before Vegas.

Arrow


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

*Leldon in the Pro class?*

Hey Leldon,

We would be happy to have you in the Limited Pro class. Make the move and come have a blast with us.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

You want me to be a contributor! I need to bring Jim and Dave with me. What kind of scores are you shooting Il Pro? I still remember that Sims round with all twelves but one. I still say that was the best round I have seen shot. Give us the indoor scores .


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*20 Yard scores*

I average upper 280's on the 5 spot (Barebow/Bowhunter) But I am making the switch to FSL due to Target Panic and bad eye sight (switched 2 weeks ago) my highest Vegas since has been 276, but it was only the second round for score. Can't wait until I get used to the clicker!!!


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

My best 5 spot score is 300 58X, with my league average being 300 48X. My best vegas round is 299 20X, and my average is 294 15X. I am not going to Vegas next year, but plan on being at Loiusville and Pittsburg, as well as all of the ASA and IBO shoots.


----------



## fingers1 (Nov 29, 2003)

I shot two 300 rounds this past week : 299-47 300 53. that was with my apex set up for 3d. I am going to work on my spot shooting and would like to go to louisville and pitts.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

Good shooting Chris! Hey you still shooting spin wings. I reckon all us 3D shooters need to start looking at the dots. We need to get the 60 lb rule changed.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My best indoor score was 297, 298, 300 with my Mathews Conquest II set up to 60 lbs and a Carbon CXL 250 shaft four years ago.


----------



## JASON WILLIAMS (Feb 10, 2005)

i shot my first 5 spot and shot a 284-24x


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*5-spot*

LFUTRAL, what 60lb rule are you talking about???


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

260 on good day .


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Best score 288 w/19X's

Robert


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

Just started shooting 5 spot for the first time last week to prep my form for hunting season. Shooting with my hunting rig hunting arrows etc. 29", 72lb, 2009 alphamax, shooting 286g Goldtip 75/95 arrows, 298fps, 7' stab, scott itty bity goose release, vital gear rest, 5 pin fixed site. My ultimate goal is to shoot a 300 with this hunting setup, shooting 4 days a week. Here are my results so far:

Tue 292 22x
Wed 289 18x
Thu 286 18x
Fri 289 30x
Tue 293 31x

It is a little tiring pulling back 72lbs 60 times. I usually shoot 60 arrows in about 40 min. Hopefully that 300 will come soon.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Barebow recurve on Blueface TGT average last year was 265 in practice, best in league score was 264. Switched over to FSL, and shot a 294 just trying it out...


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Bowhunter compound - 297 w/ 42 X's with a PSE Mach 9 and ACC's 

I have not shot one FSL yet as we have very little indoor available here in Australia .


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

Just shot 299 37x with my hunting bow


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

dangerous dan said:


> Just shot 299 37x with my hunting bow


Shooting fingers?


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

rsarns said:


> Shooting fingers?


I am shooting the EXACT same setup i do with hunting. 70lbs 381g arrows 298fps release etc...


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Rhys A said:


> Bowhunter compound - 297 w/ 42 X's with a PSE Mach 9 and ACC's
> 
> I have not shot one FSL yet as we have very little indoor available here in Australia .


.....The old Mach 9 is a seriously good Finger bow isn't it, Rhys....


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

looks like some good scores there. i'm not familiar with NFAA or indoor at all (as i'm on the other side of the world, and an hours drive home late at night on highway one, from our nearest indoor).
what size is ithe 20y NFAA 5 spot target/s and how is it shot and scored?
also is it timed?
keep up the good shooting.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

dangerous dan said:


> I am shooting the EXACT same setup i do with hunting. 70lbs 381g arrows 298fps release etc...


Just asked since this was the finger shooting forum and those scores you posted would get you a national championship....


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

We are going to start shooting some rounds again , I just pasted up some targets last week , so Tuesday night at indoor we will be all set to go


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Harperman said:


> .....The old Mach 9 is a seriously good Finger bow isn't it, Rhys....


You bet Harperman !!! The only other bow I have had as much success with was a PSE Mach 5 Carbon2. Set 2 world Records with that bow , which I later broke with the Mach 9 .

Won 2 World Championships and a Silver with my Mach 9 and it is still sitting on my wall never to go anywhere .


I will take some photo's at some stage and post them . Green and Gold Anodized with Gold V5 wheel, it's a beauty 

I have always loved PSE and now with the Moneymaker and more recently the Dominator , they again have some great bows that will work well with Fingers . 

I am currently trying to source a PSE Supra , but with the L6 cam . This is a custom bow , but I have seen information from a friend that it's a shooter and will suit my longer DL .


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok my goal is to shoot a 300 with the exact bow and arrows I hunt with. 70lb fixed pins release etc..

Well I am on my 5th week and can't quite close the deal have shot 2 299's and am now averaging 296 or better. At first I showed steady improvment but now it seems like I have stopped improving. shooting 4 days a week 1 to 2 times a day. I will attach some charts and data from my shooting.

What can I do to get over this hump and improve a little so I can get a 300?


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

dangerous dan said:


> Ok my goal is to shoot a 300 with the exact bow and arrows I hunt with. 70lb fixed pins *release* etc..


And this translates into a finger shooting forum...how?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

fuelracerpat said:


> And this translates into a finger shooting forum...how?


:moviecorn


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

some of you guys are excellent shooters!!!

My personal best is a 300 with 50X's but sorry this was shot with a release. I'm only 13 so hopefully I can make it to 300 with 60X's someday.


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

I shoot a scott ity. Bity goose release. Never said anything about fingers


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

dangerous dan said:


> I shoot a scott ity. Bity goose release. Never said anything about fingers


......Dangerous Dan, You seem like a nice fella.....And the scores that You are posting are pretty darn good for a Hunting rig....But, my Internet Friend, this is a Finger shooting forum, and as such, "WE" are all Finger shooters, and try to stick to thread topics that relate to Finger shooting of bows, in particular, Compound bows, (all though there are a few of Us on here that also shoot Freakcurves, and Trad bows as well)....Thus, the questions from other fella's about whether or not these scores You posted are with Fingers or a mechanical Release Aid....No harm or disrespect meant toward You, but this is a Finger shooting forum....Take care..........Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Rhys A said:


> You bet Harperman !!! The only other bow I have had as much success with was a PSE Mach 5 Carbon2. Set 2 world Records with that bow , which I later broke with the Mach 9 .
> 
> Won 2 World Championships and a Silver with my Mach 9 and it is still sitting on my wall never to go anywhere .
> 
> ...


 Rhys...I dont know how I missed this post??...L.O.L...Anyhoo, yeah, my Mach 9 has the V wheels on it...Pretty much the best wheel that I've ever shot.....I had 3 MoneyMakers, loved that bow, but not the cam, I am leaving here in a few minutes for the Pro Shop, to pick up my Dominator Pro....I've got a good feeling about this new bow from PSE....Thanks for the reply, and Take care!......Jim


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

My best 20 yard NFAA 300 is 256 with a sightless recurve (I'm typically in the 240s). My goal is to consistantly shoot in the 260s.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't shot the blue face much last year was my first year but I shot a 292/32 and a 290/34. What killed me was shooting only 4 arrows on one end. So I'm thinking it should be relatively easy to better that. I've shot high 290's in practice. No 300's yet


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry didn't realize it was a fingers forum. Reguardless. What can I do to improve


----------

